# Rocky Pictures



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

Congrats on the new addition! Max must be thrilled to have a live-in buddy.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Congratulations! Such fluffy cuteness.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

cONGRATS!!!! I love him, and his name....cant wait to watch Rocky grow!!!!!00


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Oh my gosh, how adorable   . Happy Gotcha Day! I love the 7th picture down. Looks like Rocky is explaining the new rules to Max . Enjoy!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

He is just adorable!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

LynnC said:


> Oh my gosh, how adorable   . Happy Gotcha Day! I love the 7th picture down. Looks like Rocky is explaining the new rules to Max . Enjoy!


 That's exactly what I thought!!!


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

OMG Dave he is so cute!!!!! Looking at his photos I had to keep telling myself, "No. I do NOT need at 4th dog..." It's not working when I see how cute Rocky is. .... How is Max taking to his new little brother?


----------



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

so adorable! What does Max think of his new little brother?


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

So stinking cute! Congratulations!


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

A few pictures from tonight. Note the different in size between Max and Rocky. Max is still adjusting to the presence of the new guy.


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

It looks like Max has been totally tired out by his new little buddy!


----------



## NothingbutGold (Apr 2, 2017)

What a cutie and such a fluff ball!


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

A couple of Rocky, asleep, and not in trouble.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

He's so gorgeous and fluffy!.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations Dave, Rocky is such a cute little guy. 
Enjoying the pictures.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Duplicate post


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

So cute 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

What a sweetie....love his fluff!!!!


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Rocky and Max, at rest.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Rocky and Max.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

So stinking cute! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Adorable! Love your signature pic too. Rocky looks like he's trying to get Max to play!


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

*More Max/Rocky*

Rocky is now 11 weeks old. When not playing/fighting, the two cozy up together. Here are a few pictures. Rocky is now about 18 pounds; final picture is Max at 11-12 weeks--He was 30 pounds. Aside from the size difference, definitely see a resemblance.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Are they full siblings?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

jennretz said:


> Are they full siblings?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They are first cousins, once removed. Rocky's grandmother is Max's sire's sister.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

They're so cute!


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Here are a few pictures of Rocky, and his brother, Cooper from the other day. Cooper is lighter in color than Rocky.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Congratulations, did not know Max got a little brother. Rocky is so cute and fluffy.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

OMG cuteness overload  They're absolutely adorable!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

You are really making me want a puppy! 

So cute.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

*Rocky and Max Comparison*

Here are pictures of Rocky and Max at about the same age. They are first cousins, once removed.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Love the puppy pictures


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

So much fun! They're adorable!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

He is growing so fast. Must be nice to have two.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Rocky is just too cute........

Fun seeing the comparison between him and Max. Max was a cute pup too.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

*5 Month Update*

Rocky, also known as "Mini-Max," turns 5 months old this week. He has changed a lot. Now about 45 pounds and lanky. Here are a few pictures. Plus one picture of Max, who is on his 4th week post-op from TPLO surgery. BTW, at 5 months, Max weighed 75 pounds.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Just gorgeous


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Where did your little guy go?????? 

Rocky is growing into a handsome boy, great pictures.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

OMG Rocky is so cute! And Max is looking great.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Lovely photos of your boys, they are so alike!.


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

MD, Rocky is adorable!!! Congrats!

That pic of Max (post op) made me do a double take - thought it was a pic of Ax! At least in that pic they look almost identical facially anyway. I see Max has that little bump on the top of his skull just like Ax did. I used to jokingly refer to it as his 'teradactly knob'. lol


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

alphadude said:


> MD, Rocky is adorable!!! Congrats!
> 
> That pic of Max (post op) made me do a double take - thought it was a pic of Ax! At least in that pic they look almost identical facially anyway. I see Max has that little bump on the top of his skull just like Ax did. I used to jokingly refer to it as his 'teradactly knob'. lol


We call it the "knowledge bump," where they put the extra brains. Rocky is growing one,too. :smile2:


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

*Rocky at 7 months*

Rocky is 7 months old now. Here are a couple quick iPhone pictures, plus one of Max at 13 weeks post op from his TPLO surgery. Shows resemblance between the two. Rocky is probably about 65 pounds now. Growing fast and full of the dickens.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

He’s so adorable


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

What a cutie!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Rocky is such a good looking boy......

Great to see Max doing so well.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Rocky has a beautiful coat for 7 months.


----------

